# My Best Vacations



## DGS49

In no particular order:

Ocean cruise - Copenhagen, St Petersburg, Stockholm, Helsinki, Talinn, and Warnemuende (Germany).

Pacific Northwest driving: Seattle, Victoria, Vancouver, Mt Ranier

Guided bus tour through England, Scotland, and Wales

SoCal: a different "attraction" every day for ten days (including a two day trip up to the Hearst castle).

Colonial Williamsburg with golf - just a great place to relax.

Maine coast from Portland through Campo Bello (not sure of the name, Roosevelt's family vacation home)

Driving tour of northern Italy: Rome, Turin, Florence, Venice, Isle of Capri, etc.


Footnotally I will add that I have had the opportunity to visit several great cities in Europe for 3-4 day visits and while I recognize that you can't do justice to a great city in such a short stay, the upside is that you can see a couple spectacular things every day and be left wanting more, rather than bored with it.  Paris, Madrid, Barcelona, Berlin, Copenhagen, Vienna, Frankfurt, Luxembourg, Duesseldorf.  I have become a big fan of HO/HO bus tours.


I  would be interested to see similar lists from others posting here.  I'm looking for ideas for this summer.


----------



## yazi

There a many places that I think are beautiful to visit but my favorite and i want to go in this vacation  Catalina Island in California its look like heaven at the earth and i also suggest to you this place for the visit..


----------



## Skull Pilot

My best vacations were always in the wild.

A week backpacking through Glacier National Park
Desert backpacking in Canyonlands
A 10 day canoe camping trip in Maine

Personally I don't think I could take being trapped on a cruise ship for days on end


----------



## rightwinger

I've been from Phoenix. Arizona all the way to Tacoma

Philadelphia, Atlanta, LA


----------



## hinlik

There are many best places spending summer vacation. But I like New York in America and Paris in Franc. I really like these places. Last week me and my family member visit in Paris. We are actually taken pleasure in places. We are sty in Luxembourg Parc Hotel in Paris. These hotel services was extremely high-quality and staff are also good.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

DGS49 said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Ocean cruise - Copenhagen, St Petersburg, Stockholm, Helsinki, Talinn, and Warnemuende (Germany).
> 
> Pacific Northwest driving: Seattle, Victoria, Vancouver, Mt Ranier
> 
> Guided bus tour through England, Scotland, and Wales
> 
> SoCal: a different "attraction" every day for ten days (including a two day trip up to the Hearst castle).
> 
> Colonial Williamsburg with golf - just a great place to relax.
> 
> Maine coast from Portland through Campo Bello (not sure of the name, Roosevelt's family vacation home)
> 
> Driving tour of northern Italy: Rome, Turin, Florence, Venice, Isle of Capri, etc.
> 
> 
> Footnotally I will add that I have had the opportunity to visit several great cities in Europe for 3-4 day visits and while I recognize that you can't do justice to a great city in such a short stay, the upside is that you can see a couple spectacular things every day and be left wanting more, rather than bored with it.  Paris, Madrid, Barcelona, Berlin, Copenhagen, Vienna, Frankfurt, Luxembourg, Duesseldorf.  I have become a big fan of HO/HO bus tours.
> 
> 
> I  would be interested to see similar lists from others posting here.  I'm looking for ideas for this summer.



I hear Nantucket is nice!


----------



## GISMYS

Jeremiah said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> Ocean cruise - Copenhagen, St Petersburg, Stockholm, Helsinki, Talinn, and Warnemuende (Germany).
> 
> Pacific Northwest driving: Seattle, Victoria, Vancouver, Mt Ranier
> 
> Guided bus tour through England, Scotland, and Wales
> 
> SoCal: a different "attraction" every day for ten days (including a two day trip up to the Hearst castle).
> 
> Colonial Williamsburg with golf - just a great place to relax.
> 
> Maine coast from Portland through Campo Bello (not sure of the name, Roosevelt's family vacation home)
> 
> Driving tour of northern Italy: Rome, Turin, Florence, Venice, Isle of Capri, etc.
> 
> 
> Footnotally I will add that I have had the opportunity to visit several great cities in Europe for 3-4 day visits and while I recognize that you can't do justice to a great city in such a short stay, the upside is that you can see a couple spectacular things every day and be left wanting more, rather than bored with it.  Paris, Madrid, Barcelona, Berlin, Copenhagen, Vienna, Frankfurt, Luxembourg, Duesseldorf.  I have become a big fan of HO/HO bus tours.
> 
> 
> I  would be interested to see similar lists from others posting here.  I'm looking for ideas for this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Nantucket is nice!
Click to expand...


HEY!!! I AM ON VACATION IN WASHINGTON STATE NEXT WEEK!!! You hold down the fort here!!! OK?? LOL!


----------



## pismoe

I like Washington state , I like the trip from Seattle to Spokane and I like Spokane , and Cour de Alene as its all nice country .    The BADLANDS before you get to Spokane is interesting but I never really checked them out but they look like desert .    I hear that parts of Washington are on fire .


----------



## GISMYS

pismoe said:


> I like Washington state , I like the trip from Seattle to Spokane and I like Spokane , and Cour de Alene as its all nice country .    The BADLANDS before you get to Spokane is interesting but I never really checked them out but they look like desert .    I hear that parts of Washington are on fire .



YES Ilived I lived in Wenatchee,wa. for 22 years went to HS. there, MET THE PRETTY WIFE THERE!! BUT FAR TOO MANY CRAZY LIBERALS THERE NOW. LOL!


----------



## jacobwhite08

Well, Paris will be my next plan.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Back in the mid 80's (like around 86) I decided that I really liked riding a bicycle.

Around the late 80's (like around 89 when I transferred) I rode a bicycle from Memphis TN to Jacksonville FL in about 7 days.

When I transferred later, it was in the middle of winter (like around the beginning of February), so I drove from Jacksonville to my next duty station.

However.......................when summer came, I took leave in '94, and rode a bicycle from Jacksonville FL to Newport RI (and yeah............I had to deal with a storm or two).

I've also been with friends and rode a Harley from Amarillo TX to Sturgis SD on no less than 3 occasions (and trust me............after you've been to Sturgis for the second time, the third is more than enough), as well as have ridden with friends to Las Vegas and other places.

The best vacation?  Riding with friends you really like (or maybe even love) over roads you've never been (because finding a new route is the best one), to find something you never thought you'd like.

Many of my travel companions have taught me things.


----------



## soonerthunder22

pismoe said:


> I like Washington state , I like the trip from Seattle to Spokane and I like Spokane , and Cour de Alene as its all nice country .    The BADLANDS before you get to Spokane is interesting but I never really checked them out but they look like desert .    I hear that parts of Washington are on fire .



Pismo......I've got a funny story about Cour d'Alene you might find interesting.  The family had spent a week visiting my sister-in-law and her family in Ferndale, Wash. and we were headed back home.  We decided to stop in Cour d'Alene for dinner.  We order the steak platter with baked potato....we're in Idaho, famous for their potatoes right?   No potatoes! The restaurant had NO potatoes, except the instant kind.  What a disappointment.


----------



## Pogo

soonerthunder22 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Washington state , I like the trip from Seattle to Spokane and I like Spokane , and Cour de Alene as its all nice country .    The BADLANDS before you get to Spokane is interesting but I never really checked them out but they look like desert .    I hear that parts of Washington are on fire .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pismo......I've got a funny story about Cour d'Alene you might find interesting.  The family had spent a week visiting my sister-in-law and her family in Ferndale, Wash. and we were headed back home.  We decided to stop in Cour d'Alene for dinner.  We order the steak platter with baked potato....we're in Idaho, famous for their potatoes right?   No potatoes! The restaurant had NO potatoes, except the instant kind.  What a disappointment.
Click to expand...


This time last year I was in a little fishing town in coastal Washington, entirely devoted to fishing, sitting in a restaurant for dinner looking out the window at all the fishing boats -- and all their fish was frozen and trucked in from parts unknown.


----------



## Pogo

My consulting work has taken me all over North America to over 60 different places as far as Hawaìi, so I get a lot of "vacationing" on the job, especially when I build in extra time before or after.

Outside of that, have done Cape Breton four times for its unique culture; it never gets old.  Took a side trip one of those times through PEI, speaking of potatoes, but in this case they _were_ in the restaurant, and I'd have to say the best potatoes I'd ever had.

Got on a train with a rail pass last year to Portland (OR) and drove around Oregon, Washington and a side trip to Victoria, all very nice.  My friend I did that with (and a driving trip around Ireland) keeps trying to talk me into a package tour of Scotland (she knows I want to go there) -- she keeps trying to sell me this idea even though she also knows I hate the idea of packaged tours and pre-planning anything.

But nothing beats picking up and going to France on a one-way ticket to a place I knew absolutely no one to vagabond and pick grapes.  That was exhilarating.  I stayed into the next year, moved to Paris for a few months and worked as an au pair boy before moving on to England.

I'm with SkullPilot; I don't want somebody else dictating where I go or what I can do on the spur of the moment.  Will never do a package.


----------



## Mr. H.

Footnotally, I have neither the time nor the money to vacation these days. 

Footnotally, mind you...


----------



## Care4all

Maui was our best vacation, a different beach to explore every day with a convertible for the drive, volcanos and helicopter rides and the Drive to hana, and Black sand beaches and rocky coasts,

 and then Sandals in Jamaica, then the Hilton in Jamaica, then the last one in Jamaica at a 5 star resort, (10 star as far as I am concerned if only the stars went up that far) which we did for our 20th anniversay at the Lady Hamilton....these are just relaxing vacations, where we snorkeled every day and went charter fishing or rented our own boat or just sat underneath a straw umbrella at the beach and drank pina coladas or mimosas....all day until we dropped....  

But most interesting vacations were in Europe.... Rome, Florence, Pisa, Bologna, Milan, Venice, Genoa, Nice, Geneva, Munich, Berchtesgaden...

we lived there, so it was easy to truck off to another city for a weekend, or for a week's vacation...

We cruised a lot too when we were younger, but mostly to the Caribbean and to Mexico....I like the slots....and the food...  

In the USA, when we lived in Florida, we loved going down to the Keys...Islamorada, and Key West to go fishing and snorkeling, or to just visit the bars and shops on Duval Street....there's an aqua marina sea aquarium there that I got to hold and touch a nurse shark...and Mel so and so's gold museum is there from his ship wreck recovery, plus we got to see the Key deer on the drive down which are these midget deer...  

but our best of the best mainland USA vacations all around were on the Maine Coast...the beauty, nature, cliffs, sandy beaches, bear and moose and deer and Bald Eagles and LOBSTER and sea glass pickings, are second to none....!!!  

and THAT is why we moved here.


----------



## Pogo

Care4all said:


> Maui was our best vacation, a different beach to explore every day with a convertible for the drive, volcanos and helicopter rides and the Drive to hana, and Black sand beaches and rocky coasts,
> 
> and then Sandals in Jamaica, then the Hilton in Jamaica, then the last one in Jamaica at a 5 star resort, (10 star as far as I am concerned if only the stars went up that far) which we did for our 20th anniversay at the Lady Hamilton....these are just relaxing vacations, where we snorkeled every day and went charter fishing or rented our own boat or just sat underneath a straw umbrella at the beach and drank pina coladas or mimosas....all day until we dropped....
> 
> But most interesting vacations were in Europe.... Rome, Florence, Pisa, Bologna, Milan, Venice, Genoa, Nice, Geneva, Munich, Berchtesgaden...
> 
> we lived there, so it was easy to truck off to another city for a weekend, or for a week's vacation...
> 
> We cruised a lot too when we were younger, but mostly to the Caribbean and to Mexico....I like the slots....and the food...
> 
> In the USA, when we lived in Florida, we loved going down to the Keys...Islamorada, and Key West to go fishing and snorkeling, or to just visit the bars and shops on Duval Street....there's an aqua marina sea aquarium there that I got to hold and touch a nurse shark...and Mel so and so's gold museum is there from his ship wreck recovery, plus we got to see the Key deer on the drive down which are these midget deer...
> 
> but our best of the best mainland USA vacations all around were on the Maine Coast...the beauty, nature, cliffs, sandy beaches, bear and moose and deer and Bald Eagles and LOBSTER and sea glass pickings, are second to none....!!!
> 
> and THAT is why we moved here.



Where did you find sea glass in Maine?  Curious.

I'll trade you a gold mine spot in Nova Scotia....


----------



## Care4all

Pogo said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maui was our best vacation, a different beach to explore every day with a convertible for the drive, volcanos and helicopter rides and the Drive to hana, and Black sand beaches and rocky coasts,
> 
> and then Sandals in Jamaica, then the Hilton in Jamaica, then the last one in Jamaica at a 5 star resort, (10 star as far as I am concerned if only the stars went up that far) which we did for our 20th anniversay at the Lady Hamilton....these are just relaxing vacations, where we snorkeled every day and went charter fishing or rented our own boat or just sat underneath a straw umbrella at the beach and drank pina coladas or mimosas....all day until we dropped....
> 
> But most interesting vacations were in Europe.... Rome, Florence, Pisa, Bologna, Milan, Venice, Genoa, Nice, Geneva, Munich, Berchtesgaden...
> 
> we lived there, so it was easy to truck off to another city for a weekend, or for a week's vacation...
> 
> We cruised a lot too when we were younger, but mostly to the Caribbean and to Mexico....I like the slots....and the food...
> 
> In the USA, when we lived in Florida, we loved going down to the Keys...Islamorada, and Key West to go fishing and snorkeling, or to just visit the bars and shops on Duval Street....there's an aqua marina sea aquarium there that I got to hold and touch a nurse shark...and Mel so and so's gold museum is there from his ship wreck recovery, plus we got to see the Key deer on the drive down which are these midget deer...
> 
> but our best of the best mainland USA vacations all around were on the Maine Coast...the beauty, nature, cliffs, sandy beaches, bear and moose and deer and Bald Eagles and LOBSTER and sea glass pickings, are second to none....!!!
> 
> and THAT is why we moved here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find sea glass in Maine?  Curious.
> 
> I'll trade you a gold mine spot in Nova Scotia....
Click to expand...

oh my gosh, just incredible sea glass at 2 spots....one called fort point state park, the other beach is in Castine....both at the mouth of Penobscot Bay/River...only on either side of it.  

We used to have a ferry going over to Nova Scotia from Bar Harbor, but closed after 9/11 when passports or rfid chip driver's licenses were required....Maine sued the fed, refusing to put the chips in them as a federal national id over reach, so our driver's licenses were no good on reentry to the country....closed the ferry...  but Maine lost their suit or quit it when the fed paid them off with some perk...?    So the ferry was suppose to start up again up here....this year I think....?

Isn't ''the money pit'' on Nova Scotia?

oh, no less than 50 pieces of sea glass each visit!


----------



## Pogo

Care4all said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maui was our best vacation, a different beach to explore every day with a convertible for the drive, volcanos and helicopter rides and the Drive to hana, and Black sand beaches and rocky coasts,
> 
> and then Sandals in Jamaica, then the Hilton in Jamaica, then the last one in Jamaica at a 5 star resort, (10 star as far as I am concerned if only the stars went up that far) which we did for our 20th anniversay at the Lady Hamilton....these are just relaxing vacations, where we snorkeled every day and went charter fishing or rented our own boat or just sat underneath a straw umbrella at the beach and drank pina coladas or mimosas....all day until we dropped....
> 
> But most interesting vacations were in Europe.... Rome, Florence, Pisa, Bologna, Milan, Venice, Genoa, Nice, Geneva, Munich, Berchtesgaden...
> 
> we lived there, so it was easy to truck off to another city for a weekend, or for a week's vacation...
> 
> We cruised a lot too when we were younger, but mostly to the Caribbean and to Mexico....I like the slots....and the food...
> 
> In the USA, when we lived in Florida, we loved going down to the Keys...Islamorada, and Key West to go fishing and snorkeling, or to just visit the bars and shops on Duval Street....there's an aqua marina sea aquarium there that I got to hold and touch a nurse shark...and Mel so and so's gold museum is there from his ship wreck recovery, plus we got to see the Key deer on the drive down which are these midget deer...
> 
> but our best of the best mainland USA vacations all around were on the Maine Coast...the beauty, nature, cliffs, sandy beaches, bear and moose and deer and Bald Eagles and LOBSTER and sea glass pickings, are second to none....!!!
> 
> and THAT is why we moved here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find sea glass in Maine?  Curious.
> 
> I'll trade you a gold mine spot in Nova Scotia....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh my gosh, just incredible sea glass at 2 spots....one called fort point state park, the other beach is in Castine....both at the mouth of Penobscot Bay/River...only on either side of it.
> 
> We used to have a ferry going over to Nova Scotia from Bar Harbor, but closed after 9/11 when passports or rfid chip driver's licenses were required....Maine sued the fed, refusing to put the chips in them as a federal national id over reach, so our driver's licenses were no good on reentry to the country....closed the ferry...  but Maine lost their suit or quit it when the fed paid them off with some perk...?    So the ferry was suppose to start up again up here....this year I think....?
> 
> Isn't ''the money pit'' on Nova Scotia?
> 
> oh, no less than 50 pieces of sea glass each visit!
Click to expand...


I don't know what the "money pit" is - never heard of it.  I have heard of that ferry, never took it; I drove across every time via Calais into St. Stephen.  The ferry was pretty expensive as I remember from researching.

Good for Maine for at least partially standing up.  Wasn't that long ago you could drive into Canada and didn't even need to take your car out of gear.

Anyway -- the beach around Inverness on the northwest coast of Cape Breton.  I'm pretty sure that's where it was but I'll confirm.  Bodaciously bounteous booties of sea glass.


----------



## Care4all

Pogo said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find sea glass in Maine?  Curious.
> 
> I'll trade you a gold mine spot in Nova Scotia....
> 
> 
> 
> oh my gosh, just incredible sea glass at 2 spots....one called fort point state park, the other beach is in Castine....both at the mouth of Penobscot Bay/River...only on either side of it.
> 
> We used to have a ferry going over to Nova Scotia from Bar Harbor, but closed after 9/11 when passports or rfid chip driver's licenses were required....Maine sued the fed, refusing to put the chips in them as a federal national id over reach, so our driver's licenses were no good on reentry to the country....closed the ferry...  but Maine lost their suit or quit it when the fed paid them off with some perk...?    So the ferry was suppose to start up again up here....this year I think....?
> 
> Isn't ''the money pit'' on Nova Scotia?
> 
> oh, no less than 50 pieces of sea glass each visit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what the "money pit" is - never heard of it.  I have heard of that ferry, never took it; I drove across every time via Calais into St. Stephen.  The ferry was pretty expensive as I remember from researching.
> 
> Good for Maine for at least partially standing up.  Wasn't that long ago you could drive into Canada and didn't even need to take your car out of gear.
> 
> Anyway -- the beach around Inverness on the northwest coast of Cape Breton.  I'm pretty sure that's where it was but I'll confirm.  Bodaciously bounteous booties of sea glass.
Click to expand...

fyi

Oak Island - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## R.C. Christian

DGS49 said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Ocean cruise - Copenhagen, St Petersburg, Stockholm, Helsinki, Talinn, and Warnemuende (Germany).
> 
> Pacific Northwest driving: Seattle, Victoria, Vancouver, Mt Ranier
> 
> Guided bus tour through England, Scotland, and Wales
> 
> SoCal: a different "attraction" every day for ten days (including a two day trip up to the Hearst castle).
> 
> Colonial Williamsburg with golf - just a great place to relax.
> 
> Maine coast from Portland through Campo Bello (not sure of the name, Roosevelt's family vacation home)
> 
> Driving tour of northern Italy: Rome, Turin, Florence, Venice, Isle of Capri, etc.
> 
> 
> Footnotally I will add that I have had the opportunity to visit several great cities in Europe for 3-4 day visits and while I recognize that you can't do justice to a great city in such a short stay, the upside is that you can see a couple spectacular things every day and be left wanting more, rather than bored with it.  Paris, Madrid, Barcelona, Berlin, Copenhagen, Vienna, Frankfurt, Luxembourg, Duesseldorf.  I have become a big fan of HO/HO bus tours.
> 
> 
> I  would be interested to see similar lists from others posting here.  I'm looking for ideas for this summer.



Eh you lightweight. I prefer some of the places not so pretty.

Sweden: Ornskoldsvik, Malmo, Stockholm
France: Paris, Nancy, etc. Exchange student. 
Germany: Up and down every inch except Berlin. 
England: Ditto
Netherlands: Ditto
Luxembourg, Belgium, Denmark, Mexico, Hong Kong, Sao Paublo, Jamaica, Virgin Islands, Belize, Grand Cayman's, Cozumel, Belize, Guatemala. 

I'm missing a few here, but if I could pick one summer adventure that made a lasting impression on me then it would be Sweden followed by Belize and their excellent reef.


----------



## percysunshine

Great Ocean Highway, Australia.







It was more than just the scenery, it was the friendliness.  We would drive until we ran out of daylight, find a motel, and ask for a room.

The proprietors would not take our money. They would say " Stay the night, if you sleep comfortable, pay us in the morning."

What a concept.

.


----------



## R.C. Christian

percysunshine said:


> Great Ocean Highway, Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was more than just the scenery, it was the friendliness.  We would drive until we ran out of daylight, find a motel, and ask for a room.
> 
> The proprietors would not take our money. They would say " Stay the night, if you sleep comfortable, pay us in the morning."
> 
> What a concept.
> 
> .



Too many things that can kill me in OZ!


----------



## Pogo

R.C. Christian said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> Ocean cruise - Copenhagen, St Petersburg, Stockholm, Helsinki, Talinn, and Warnemuende (Germany).
> 
> Pacific Northwest driving: Seattle, Victoria, Vancouver, Mt Ranier
> 
> Guided bus tour through England, Scotland, and Wales
> 
> SoCal: a different "attraction" every day for ten days (including a two day trip up to the Hearst castle).
> 
> Colonial Williamsburg with golf - just a great place to relax.
> 
> Maine coast from Portland through Campo Bello (not sure of the name, Roosevelt's family vacation home)
> 
> Driving tour of northern Italy: Rome, Turin, Florence, Venice, Isle of Capri, etc.
> 
> 
> Footnotally I will add that I have had the opportunity to visit several great cities in Europe for 3-4 day visits and while I recognize that you can't do justice to a great city in such a short stay, the upside is that you can see a couple spectacular things every day and be left wanting more, rather than bored with it.  Paris, Madrid, Barcelona, Berlin, Copenhagen, Vienna, Frankfurt, Luxembourg, Duesseldorf.  I have become a big fan of HO/HO bus tours.
> 
> 
> I  would be interested to see similar lists from others posting here.  I'm looking for ideas for this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh you lightweight. I prefer some of the places not so pretty.
> 
> Sweden: Ornskoldsvik, Malmo, Stockholm
> France: Paris, Nancy, etc. Exchange student.
> Germany: Up and down every inch except Berlin.
> England: Ditto
> Netherlands: Ditto
> Luxembourg, Belgium, Denmark, Mexico, Hong Kong, Sao Paublo, Jamaica, Virgin Islands, Belize, Grand Cayman's, Cozumel, Belize, Guatemala.
> 
> I'm missing a few here, but if I could pick one summer adventure that made a lasting impression on me then it would be Sweden followed by Belize and *their excellent reef*.
Click to expand...


-er


----------



## sealybobo

I live in Metro Detroit, MI and I like to keep my travel in Michigan. My family has a place in Greece and I went in 2000 but I haven't been back. It was nice but Michigan is where I like to spend my vacation days. Doesn't cost me $2000 and 2 days travel plus back then the $1 was worth more than the drakma but today the Euro is worth more. So Europe will never see me again.

We have a place in port Austin Michigan right on lake huron. We just spent Friday to Monday there. The perfect weekend. My buddy has 300 acres in the next town so we rode quadrunners on Saturday. My brother just bought property near boyne mountain and lake Charlavoi. That's lake Michigan. 

The only time I want to leave Michigan is in the winter. 4 months suck. Lol


----------



## pismoe

check out the U.P. Sealy , best place on earth !!


----------



## sealybobo

pismoe said:


> check out the U.P. Sealy , best place on earth !!


How did you know I've never been to the U.P.? I can't believe we own that. I think Michigan being surrounded by the great lakes has a strong argument why its the best state in the union.

Not counting Hawaii of course. 

Montana, Colorado, Florida, California. Who thinks their state is the best and why?

Say I hit the lotto and want to buy a place in another state. What state and what city should I buy in?


----------



## pismoe

I love the U.P.  but it caters to tourists  nowadays .   Depends what you like but I liked it in the late 60s through early 80s when it was still pretty unregulated and wide open .  I am now in the PNW and it is cool but it will never be the UP of the 60s through the early 80s .  ----------  Montana or north Dakota would be my choice for wide open spaces for awhile longer in the USA .   Then , after that I'd say Maine , Vermont or Alaska !!.


----------



## sealybobo

pismoe said:


> I love the U.P.  but it caters to tourists  nowadays .   Depends what you like but I liked it in the late 60s through early 80s when it was still pretty unregulated and wide open .  I am now in the PNW and it is cool but it will never be the UP of the 60s through the early 80s .  ----------  Montana or north Dakota would be my choice for wide open spaces for awhile longer in the USA .   Then , after that I'd say Maine , Vermont or Alaska !!.


Pnw?


----------



## pismoe

PNW , is 'pacific north west' , lots of trees , some snow rivers . lakes , small dying ghost towns , farms , ranches , some high desert , mountains , ocean coasts .


----------



## sealybobo

pismoe said:


> PNW , is 'pacific north west' , lots of trees , some snow rivers . lakes , small dying ghost towns , farms , ranches , some high desert , mountains , ocean coasts .


Every state has nice places. I love America. If I hit the mega I'd spend the next 25 years going stated to state. Northern states in the summer southern states in the winters. I'd be done when I was 69.


----------



## ABikerSailor

My favorite vacation thus far I just got back from.

Went to Colorado to celebrate my 51st birthday and spent the day at Royal Gorge.  Spent 60 bucks and got entrance into the park, one ride on the Sky Coaster, and one zip line ride ACROSS the Royal Gorge.  

Didn't have any problem with the Sky Coaster, I'd ridden them before, and it was the same thing with a much better view.

However......................the zip line was a totally different kind of animal.  I'd ridden zip lines before, but they were never more than 100 feet off of the ground.  I got in the harness and flew off of the tower and looked down and saw a ledge about 400 ft. below me (I was okay with that), but then the ledge gave way and there was another cliff all the way down to the Arkansas River (which was around 1200 feet below my cable).

I then looked up, saw that I had around 200 feet left to go and started to get nervous, because it was SCARY high above that river.

After words, my room mate took us out to K-Bob's Steak House, and I found out that if you order a steak there on your birthday, you get one percent off of the price for every year you were old, so I got filet mignion at 51 percent off, and only paid 11.00 for the meal.

Good vacation!


----------



## sealybobo

ABikerSailor said:


> My favorite vacation thus far I just got back from.
> 
> Went to Colorado to celebrate my 51st birthday and spent the day at Royal Gorge.  Spent 60 bucks and got entrance into the park, one ride on the Sky Coaster, and one zip line ride ACROSS the Royal Gorge.
> 
> Didn't have any problem with the Sky Coaster, I'd ridden them before, and it was the same thing with a much better view.
> 
> However......................the zip line was a totally different kind of animal.  I'd ridden zip lines before, but they were never more than 100 feet off of the ground.  I got in the harness and flew off of the tower and looked down and saw a ledge about 400 ft. below me (I was okay with that), but then the ledge gave way and there was another cliff all the way down to the Arkansas River (which was around 1200 feet below my cable).
> 
> I then looked up, saw that I had around 200 feet left to go and started to get nervous, because it was SCARY high above that river.
> 
> After words, my room mate took us out to K-Bob's Steak House, and I found out that if you order a steak there on your birthday, you get one percent off of the price for every year you were old, so I got filet mignion at 51 percent off, and only paid 11.00 for the meal.
> 
> Good vacation!


When we went up north night 1 our friends did a huge dinner. Chicken dogs burgers and all the sides. It was nice to have night 1 taken care of. Vacations can get expensive. The next morning I took 8 people out to breakfast. $100. My bro took us to a great pizza joint and then we stopped at this roadside rib place. Huge cow in front and they sell huge turkey legs, ribs, pulled pork tacos or sandwiches., etc. I've always wanted to stop at this place and we finally did. It was amazing. Cole slaw and potato salad were my 2 sides.

Food is a huge part of any vacation. My parents would always pack and cook in the condo. Screw that. Let's go out.

So with the brisket taco and I treated the kids to putt putt I spent well under $200 for the whole weekend. Thank god my parents have a place in paradise so we don't have to rent apartments. God I'm cheap. Thanks dad!


----------

